# A thread honoring Reuben! King of the dewlaps!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi everybunny Fraggles here.

As some of you saw some humans got together and made a thread mocking and hating the dewlap! They talked about how dewlaps are bad and how there happy there buns don't have a dewlap or that there bun has a small dewlap and are hoping it does not get bigger.....

It was really scary for us bigger buns to see that our beloved dewey's that we rest our heads on could be somehow done away with and we could all end up with chin lipo...Nobody ever actually said anything about chin lipo but is that not were the humans always end up???

But then when I thought it was totally hopeless and we were going down Reuben showed up!
Yep Reuben stormed onto the thread and did something amazing...He bared his MANLAP 






He bared his beautiful manlap and challenged the haters to come and get him....One by one the backed down and "changed there minds" ever said they loved Reubens manly dewey....
Reuben was brave and showing his manlap! His moobs jiggled and swayed with anger and he used his fat rolls as a beacon to all us bigger buns saying "come with me I will take you out of this place and promise you a brighter day"....
He was actually able to step away from his food bowl for a minute to say "Oh no you didnt hnoyoudidnt:" to those human dewlap haters.....
Reuben has saved us all and for this reason as your president (I was able to take Ohio) I am awarding Reuben a special title. Reuben will from this day forward be known as....
THE GREAT JIGGLEBUN ....RULER OF NEW ZEALAND ,PROTECTOR OF DEWLAPS, EATER OF TREATS!!!! His face will also be placed on our new bun currency as soon as I figure out how to work the printer. I know all of you buns are wiping away tears of joy as we honor our Great Jigglebun....Please feel free to respond here with shouts of "Hail Great Jigglebun"...If you would like to review his act of bravery you may do so at the link below which will most likely become a sacred and treasured relic among bun kind...Thank you all. http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=77171&forum_id=1


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't help feeling this is all a subtly veiled insult...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Being made Ruler of New Zealand is an insult???


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 29, 2012)

:bow :bow :bow


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes Gunston and Whidbey...Praise your Jigglebun.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 30, 2012)

Reuben's love handles are so cuddly! This is a PG forum, so I'd better not say much more...but I like his dewlap!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

I would like to hear a little speech from his majesty accepting his new title.


----------



## Missy (Nov 30, 2012)

:bow All Hail Reuben!! 

Iz iz getting a dewlap and I fink yours iz berry nice!

--Chloe


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

:bow Yes hail the Jigglebun....


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gracie here!!! I have a quite large dewlap and I was happy to see Reuben bare his! Nobody will be trying to take my dewy! Victory is ours thanks to Reuben!!!!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 30, 2012)

Maya says "Don't be haters!"


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

I gots a big dewlap too! But my mama thinks its adorable! And my mama thinks that Reuben's manlap is the most precious manlap there ever was!


----------



## eclairemom (Nov 30, 2012)

Thinking Ruben and Fraggles would make a nice couple, but those long distance relationships are bound to cause issues.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 30, 2012)

Heyyy! Reuben already HAS a girlfriend, thank you very much! I distrust this Fraggles. You are not going to steal my boyfriend. *glares*

Reuben's eating breakfast right now, he'll get back to disciplining you all later.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 30, 2012)

Online dating... That's an idea...:biggrin:

~Candy Cane


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

Where is that speech or glorious Jigglebun????


----------



## Anaira (Nov 30, 2012)

Alright, number one...who gave the U.S. the right to appoint rulers over New Zealand?? We're part of the British Commonwealth, don't forget! I already AM ruler of New Zealand. People just don't know it. I'm far too subtle for them...I'm planning my take over of Australia, with the help of some Aussie friends.

I don't care what title you give me, as long as I get a tribute; 10% of all treats given.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 30, 2012)

:Inserting southern accent: CAUSE WERE AMERICA! 
Second oh great and glorious jigglebun :bow:bow:bow:bow:bow.....Um...There is no salary.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 2, 2012)

Iz a bit insulted by dis... Who sed dewlaps were o-so great???

-Sonny


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 2, 2012)

Sonny you are very cute and just a young bun. However I am more forgiving then some bunnies. I would hate to see you be squished by the mighty jigglebun.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 2, 2012)

We need more pictures of Rueben!!
:bow:bow


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 2, 2012)

The great jigglebun should share more images of himself with us for sure....:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 2, 2012)

Please do!


----------



## Anaira (Dec 3, 2012)

Right, so who's buying me a camera then?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 3, 2012)

Again oh great one....:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow
There is no salary


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmmm... I really need a long time to fink about dis. But if Reuben's gonna squish me... Den here you go...:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bowleaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:

~James


----------



## Anaira (Dec 3, 2012)

The size of your dewlap is logarithmically related to your status on the forum. So says I. I won't squish you if I get food, ok?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 3, 2012)

I am sure someone will come along and feed you soon oh mighty one....


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

May we see pictures of you now, oh mighty bun?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes yes...We need pictures of you so we can admire your greatness even further.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ruby here: I'm a tiny little bun, and I kinda look like Ruben!  Should I be afraid of being squished because I resemble the Great Jigglebun?! :lookaround:bow


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 3, 2012)

Well your name is also similar to...He also likes to be called "Rubie" Hmmmmm I thinks that if you remain a loyal follower of the great one then he might spare you from a squishing....Might.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

:lookaroundleaseplease::bow:bow I am most loyal!!


----------



## Anaira (Dec 6, 2012)

No Ruby, you must instead cultivate your dewlap, and make it mighty among females!

Testing pictures.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry... but I'm just a tiny little thing, and uh... um... I don't have a dewlap! :shock: And, mommy doesn't think I ever will!


----------



## Missy (Dec 6, 2012)

:bow Wowza datz alotz ob bunbun!! All Hail da mightly Reuben!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 6, 2012)

Ruby the Great Jigglebun has spoken! He demands that you start working on a dewlap immediately.....


----------



## Anaira (Dec 6, 2012)

Indeed! You must keep trying Ruby; ask Fraggles for advice on how to grow dewlaps. I can't give advice, as manlaps are slightly different of course, and are purely muscle, but I hear pizza crusts are a good start...
Actually, small rabbits grow dewlaps better, as all the fat goes straight to the dewlaps, and doesn't get distributed over the hips. True story.

For more pictures of me, go Here


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you Rueben! I will try to get a dewlap ASAP!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 7, 2012)

Sophie here, oh great jigglebun you are an inspiration! It is no wonder I am queen of our warren, I have the largest dewlap by far!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh hail the jigglebun!!! I am following your lead and doing my best to cultivate my dudelap! It's still not as impressive as yours, but it is getting there.


----------

